# Atlas track shortage?



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Couple of weeks ago I saw a hobby shop had listed that Atlas Code 100 flex track was in short supply, today I got a email from NHS hobbies saying the same thing.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Last chance for Atlas 168 code 100 flex
My distributors are almost out
Track will be out until September 30th
Thank you
Ed
--------------------------------------------------------------

Guess I better get busy.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Atlas is claiming the shortage is due to their election to change manufacture. Interesting to see if the price increases when they have a new supply to ship to dealers.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

what a bunch of b/s just to get a few extra dollars out of us nice folks that keep buying from them...


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

thank god i just ordered 25 more sticks!! oh wait that still isn't enough!!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll sell you a couple of the 3000 that I have...I was worried they would run out years ago, so I stocked up!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Does that go for N scale also? Not that I need any, I still have about 90 + from the box of 100 I bought last summer!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I bet its just a sales pitch so they can try and increase more revenue


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

So what about cork roadbed? My supplier has been out of it for some time now and Midwest is out of it too. What do you suppose is up with all that? Pete


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

norgale said:


> So what about cork roadbed? My supplier has been out of it for some time now and Midwest is out of it too. What do you suppose is up with all that? Pete


last i had heard from a couple hobby shops is that they had supply issues of product to make it and that was back in December. they have since resupplied and they should have it in shops filling back orders first then filling the over stock. last time frame i heard was early to mid may to be in shops again


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

My local shops attitude about this was to sell Peco also. The price is close for the flex. I had always purchased the Atlas track because that is what I used all along.


----------

